# Network Adapter not found??



## Wolvey (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi guys.

My Laptop keeps loosing its internet connection (Wireless) and a message comes up saying 'wireless adapter not found' 

But in the Device manager, they are there and have the latest drivers installed?

Also my Wireless is from intel. its a- intel wireless 6300 LAN card,
But my adapters are- Microsoft virtual wifi miniport adapter....
Shouldnt they be intel ones?

Im pretty confused...


----------



## Jeff Mc (Feb 28, 2009)

It doesn't have to be the same brand of wireless adapters as the router....any wireless adapter will work with pretty much any wireless router. When you say Microsoft virtual miniport adapter, do you mean driver? So you have an intel wireless lan card that uses microsoft driver? I need a little clarification.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post the model of the laptop.


----------



## Wolvey (Jul 17, 2010)

That is correct Jeff.

Its an intel wireless 6300 lan card,

And there are x2 drivers in device manager called 'microsoft virtual mini port adapter'

And when the internet cuts out the 'intel my wifi technology' comes up with a message saying 'no network adapter' found...

And the model of the laptop is Alienware M17x (R2)


----------



## sthowp (Oct 14, 2010)

i have the same problem with the same computer, any solutions yet?


----------



## Jeff Mc (Feb 28, 2009)

If it were me, I'd go to Intel's website, and do a search for the wireless adapter in question, and see if any driver updates are available....or just use the windows auto driver installer. Find the adapter in Device Manager, right click on it, and click "update driver", and see if it finds a better one....although internet connection is implied here. If you have a non functioning wifi adapter, you won't have internet connection to do the search. The first option can be done from a different computer, but not the second.


----------



## sthowp (Oct 14, 2010)

Jeff Mc said:


> If it were me, I'd go to Intel's website, and do a search for the wireless adapter in question, and see if any driver updates are available....or just use the windows auto driver installer. Find the adapter in Device Manager, right click on it, and click "update driver", and see if it finds a better one....although internet connection is implied here. If you have a non functioning wifi adapter, you won't have internet connection to do the search. The first option can be done from a different computer, but not the second.


i have done both, it seems to have the latest drivers


----------

